# Feeding Rice to goats?



## Goat Town

I have access to a lot of rice. It's the same as you'd buy in a grocery store. I was wondering if I could feed it to my goats. Should I soak it or cook it before feeding? Would there be any advantage in using it as a short term supplement?


----------



## doublebowgoats

I feed my chickens and goats rice occasionally. We eat brown rice and if it gets old, I will feed it. Since it is normally a small amount, I just feed a handful or two to each goat. I don't think they will eat it cooked, I just feed it like oats.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

The problem with white rice is that everything wonderful is taken out of it. Like the Rice bran that I feed, it is full of wonderful fat. But I am all for feeding what you can get, start slow and add more even slower. Internet search it for information on cattle. If it's something you won't be able to continue feeding than I would feed even less of it as filler. I feed, feed bread during the winter, it's the only time I can get it for free, it's high in fat, sugars/energy, calories and loaded in carbs, it has good protein from the animal by products in it (lard) but I did my homework with it....our old District director used to have a deal with a candy maker and fed her goats tons of candy, Skittles, she would talk about giving a handful on the milkstand and eating a handful while she milked, it also why I am 20 pounds heavier right now, my winter bakery goods


----------



## NWgoats

Not trying to hijack, but have been wondering about the bread feeding.
Recently found a source locally and want to know how much bread or
bread products I can safely feed my girls? How do you feed it, tear it in
small pieces, whole slices?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I pull it out of the wrappers (which are super dangerous for goats) and smash them into trash cans. When the weather is cold I can keep the trash cans full of bread (and donuts, sweet rolls, pies  in the feed room, but they will mold here so I keep them in my soap room if it's hot. I smash them into trash cans under the premise I won't possible eat any of the donuts if it's all smashed 

I tear it into small pieces and start throwing it into the feeders, they get as much as they will consume, but once they start to walk away I don't put anymore in. I do this 2 times a day...one donut for you, one donut for me 
The girls look great and it's free. It's mostly bread and oddly here mostly really good multigrain breads, to expensive for most to buy full price.


----------



## NWgoats

"One donut for you, one donut for me"! :rofl I certainly don't need that.
But I have been feeding them a slice or two of the bread and they just
about take my fingers off for it! Here also, it is mostly the expensive
multi grain breads. The stuff is $4.00 a loaf! No wonder they have so 
much left.


----------



## dragonlair

That's my biggest problem feeding bakery left overs......one for you, one for me. My late herd LOVED bakery seconds and would do anything for a donut.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians

We have a day old bread store less then 10 min from my house. I can get 2 barrels for $5 and the 2 barrles fill the back of my pick-up, they have by 2 get 2 free once a month so I go that day and get enough bread for the chickens, goats, horses, cows & pigs for a month and only spend $5


----------



## Anita Martin

I have tried to get my goats to eat bread but they will not. I've only tried white bread, rolls, hamburger buns, etc. Nothing doing. Never tried to feed them a donut....I never really liked those things so they would be pretty safe around me.  I would sure love to find a source for the chickens though....they love anything!


----------



## Hickoryneck

Day old bread has become so poplar this year that I am on a waiting list for it. I feed a few bags a day to my goats and poultry when I get it there is a mix of everything bread white,wheat,whole grains,bagels,buns and yes alittle junk food but the children usally take that :rofl . I feed it all whole the goats are fed from my hand and the birds just get it tossed in their yard. My dad tamed a few wild goats one year by hand feeding them bread.


----------



## Goat Town

The rice was a hit with my herd. They actually fought over it and my senior milker lined up twice for the milkstand for a second helping. I suppose rice gives them some extra B vitamins they need after being stressed by so hot dry weather.


----------



## Hickoryneck

Glad they like it :biggrin It is always nice when you can find a cheap feed or treat for your animals


----------



## doublebowgoats

LOL about your goat lining up twice! I had a goat that would do that too! Put her out after milking, and she was back around in a flash for a second turn! Glad they like the rice. When i first got chickens I looked up about how supposedly pigeons "blow up" if you give them rice, but that was just a wive's tale so I feed lots of it to my chickens. My goats also love acorns and those are numerous here and free!


----------



## evone

doublebowgoats said:


> I feed my chickens and goats rice occasionally. We eat brown rice and if it gets old, I will feed it. Since it is normally a small amount, I just feed a handful or two to each goat. I don't think they will eat it cooked, I just feed it like oats.


I had some left over rice with molasses and soy sauce and she gobbled it up so I have been making rice and putting molasses on it and feeding her with it while milking... Now she hardly eats it but I am getting 5 cups a milk since I started to feed it to her was only getting 4 cups. I am getting worried now since she is hardly eating it now. not sure if she is constipated or not. her tummy seems full. any thoughts?


----------



## greenTgoats

Is she getting hay?


----------



## evone

greenTgoats said:


> Is she getting hay?


This girl gets everything. she is really spoiled. She has a bunch of lettuce, banana peels, apple peels, molasses, sweet feed seriously she is a diva lol. Plenty of alfalfa hay. She appears to be better stomach wise as she eats tons now. I just don't understand why she is not giving very much milk now. I am down to 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 cups a milking which is twice a day 7 am to 7 pm. I am new to goats and love them dearly so I am just not sure where to go from here. do they just slow down in the winter?


----------



## greenTgoats

They will dry up eventually. You have to breed every year to freshen their supply of milk. 

Is she pooping ok? Is she anemic?


----------

